# Deer paid a visit



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

These 3 have been regular visitors to my backyard bird feeders under the cover of darkness but decided to check things out in the daylight earlier this week.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice James, we get them behind our back fence too....love watching the wildlife!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2018)

They are beautiful,especially when on the other side of the fence. They certainly made a mess of my Hostas last year ever since we took our fence down.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, very fortunate to live next to a forest.  I first saw them at my feeders early one morning just before sunrise, surprised the heck out of me.  It's been a pretty hard winter up until now so I guess the seed was helping to supplement their diets.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes Ruth I thought it was pretty cool having them in my backyard until I noticed my small bushes had been eaten.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

We have a pear tree that was dropping fruit over the fence in summer, that brought a lot of them around.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

I put some apples out just for a treat for them.  I don't want to encourage their over the fence visits but its been a pretty tough winter here so what the neck.  Looks like a doe with two older fawns.  They're always together.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

I fear that putting anything out for the deer will just attract more coyotes, and we have enough of them day and night.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

We have them around here as well.  My neighbor fired his rifle over their heads a few weeks ago, haven't seen them around since.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 20, 2018)

Lovely photo, James.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 20, 2018)

I wish I had a fence they keep eating my rhododendrons.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2018)

We live in a suburban area, so we can't shoot our guns in the back yard...but wish we could, that would definitely work!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2018)

Deers in our yard are a common sight...quite often they come to the bird feeder to get a drink.  Keeping them out of the garden in the Summer is an ongoing challenge.  Back in January, while I was out in the forest chainsawing some firewood, I found two carcasses of young deer which had probably starved...so I've been putting out some corn almost daily at the edge of the yard, and they come running within minutes.  They can be a nuisance, but they are far better "neighbors" than many people.


----------



## James (Feb 20, 2018)

Have to agree with you on that.  My neighbor who's been here for 20 yrs told me that this was the first time in a few years that he's seen the deer this close to the edge of the bush, no contour harsh winter has so edging to do with that.

I came across some cheap bird seed which is mostly corn from our local Mill so I've been spreading a little of that out for them every night.


----------

